# Can jacket sleeves be lengthened?



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

A 38R OTR is too long for me but a 38S is too short in the sleeves. Can a tailor lengthen the sleeves about 0.5" for me? If so, how much would it run, approximately?


----------



## ExpertiseInNone (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, you can lengthen it if there is enough material. Depending on the brand some will, but some of the lesser brands will not.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Most suits have ~1" of material for lengthening. You can also get a bit more by facing the sleeves (the inside material won't be the same, but no one should be able to tell). 

I would say about $15 seems about right for sleeves being done. 

The other issue is if they have working cuffs. If they do, they can not be lengthened unless doing so at the shoulder, and that may run as much as $150 or more (~$75-100/sleeve).


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

*A tailor can lengthen it by 0.5", the issue is the cost ...*

Working cuffs and or cashmere/camel cloth jacket, etc will mean the jacket would need to be altered from the shoulder. My altering tailor would charge about £50 for the work.

Wool and no working cuffs, much easier to do and he would charge £15-20.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

brokencycle said:


> The other issue is if they have working cuffs. If they do, they can not be lengthened unless doing so at the shoulder.......





ToryBoy said:


> Working cuffs and or cashmere/camel cloth jacket, etc will mean the jacket would need to be altered from the shoulder.


You can shorten from the shoulder, but not lengthen. There is, really, no material to let down.


----------

